# LONGBOW String Popping Off



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

When I shoot my 68inch Eddie Francisco longbow occasionally the string loop at the top will pop off the bow. The arrow flies out to the target just fine but there is this "THOING" sound instead of the usual THUNK and there is the string loose on the bow as if I had unstrung it. No damage has occurred to the bow as it is not a DRY FIRE since an arrow has been shot. Nothing appears to be wrong in the string notch either. I do not have another string the correct length so will order a new one. Brace Height is right at about 7.5 inches so no issue there. To bad I do not have a SLOW MOTION VIDEO CAMERA!!! 

Have never had this problem with any other bow - anyone have this happen to you?

GB45


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Might be that your string loops are too big.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

It is the original FAST FLIGHT string that I bought with the bow but I am going to order a new one. I know this is opening a can of worms but does anybody have a preference for good FF strings?

GB45


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I use strings from silent but deadly. Been more than happy with them.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sanford said:


> Might be that your string loops are too big.


What I was thinking. If it's an endless loop, you can make them smaller by serving them up some more. If it's a flemish twist, you can do the same by redoing the twist...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I once owned a Jim and Buddy 21st Century that would do that. You could shoot it if you made the top loop REALLY small, but that wasn't the problem. The problem was the string groove was cut wrong. 

The finish was awful too, so I contacted them about fixing the string groove and re-finishing. They wanted $150, if I recall correctly--that was close to 20 years ago. Contacted a different bowyer, who had nothing to do with 21st, he fixed it and refinished the bow for $50. Never had another problem with it after that. Shot it for a long time, then sold it.

I've seen some really huge loops that wouldn't jump off the bow. If the loops being too big were the problem, then you couldn't shoot a bow with siyahs.

If you bought the bow new, the bowyer should fix it IMO. Even if you bought it used, it's obviously a flaw that should be taken care of.

As far as strings, 8190 is the best material on the market. It's the strongest, most durable 100% Dyneema material available. It's SK90 Dyneema (Dynaflight '97 is SK75, Dynaflight 10/Force 10 is SK78). BCY has the exclusive rights to SK90 Dyneema.

I prefer flemish on a longbow, but flemish or endless will work just fine as long as they are built properly.

Depending on the draw weight, 16-20 strands of 8190 should be good (it's a very small diameter material). Padded loops if you go with a flemish string.

Chad


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

LBR said:


> I once owned a Jim and Buddy 21st Century that would do that. You could shoot it if you made the top loop REALLY small, but that wasn't the problem. The problem was the string groove was cut wrong.


Whut he sed! 

Had a buddy that had a bow with the same problem. It was some Martin longbow model. I made a string for him. It popped off. Redid the loops smaller. Still popped off. Finally got to see the bow. They had the string nocks all jacked up. He finally got rid of the thing.


----------



## unkieford (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a similar problem with a Martin L-100. I suspect the top groove wasn't cut quite right, but that was only ONE of the problems with that P.O.S. 


---Ford---


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

string groove or in the rarest of cases a twisted top limb,, and yes it can happen with longbows usually from being stored wrong...... someone mentioned SBD strings,,, they are the best strings money can buy!!!


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

John Kristoff at NC Hunter Supply/Lifetime Archery has looked over the bow and he thinks it is fine. He is going to cinch up the top loop that is about 2 inches long and we will check to see how it works. 

Thanks for all the input....

GB45


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Brand new string with small loops as well as old string with smaller loops - top string still pops off. Going to try to take a video from the side and see if I can figure out what is happening. I have talked to two previous owners of this bow and they say never had this problem. The bow does not seem to be suffering at all from this - damage wise...

GB45


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe take some still pics of the strung bow, nock ends, string alignment, etc. and post them to see if more eyes can see an issue.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Took some pictures of the EF Longbow that keeps popping the top string - it does not come off the bow - the loop just slides down the limb as if I had unstrung it - - these four pictures are of the top loop - bow strung but not drawn. By the way I thought this was a FAST FLIGHT STRING but it is not - John at NC Hunter Supply made me a new string "LIKE THIS ONE" and he used B55. Not sure exactly what this was made of but it is some kind of B5x . . . 

































See next post for pictures at full draw - -


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are four pictures of the top string loop with the longbow at FULL DRAW - - 


































Remember only the top string loop pops off so I only took pictures of the top ...

GB45


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone think the arrows I am using might cause this? I am going to try some other arrows tomorrow and see if any change.

GB45


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Only if your arrows are near dry fire weight would I worry about arrows. Could be a combination of things, but the string angle is pretty tight at brace. The angle of the nock groove could stand a bit more alignment with the loop angle, or you are running a low brace. As a test, maybe run the brace height up a good bit and see if that changes anything. Still might not mean a fix, but could tell you if something in that groove angle and shoulder are not holding when the limb comes back.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have some great news - Eddie Francisco who makes the RAPTURE BOWS had semi-retired several years ago due to too much work on his plate. Well Eddie is going to retire from his career of many many years and will start making his Rapture bows full time. He tells me he is making DOUBLE CARBON bows that are super fast , smooth, and quiet. Can't wait to see them. In any case Eddie is going to check out my longbow and I told him to take his time since he still has a lot of other work to do. I am sure once I get her back it will be perfect as it was before. When Eddie is ready to get back to building bows full time he is going to let me and some other of his friends know to get the word out for him.

GB45


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

The notch on the left side is cut where the loop on that side runs off at a much straighter angle than the right side.

That is causing some torque, and is highly likely what is throwing the string.

Rick


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rick Barbee said:


> View attachment 1717769
> The notch on the left side is cut where the loop on that side runs off at a much straighter angle than the right side. That is causing some torque, and is highly likely what is throwing the string. Rick


I see what you are saying Rick. Thanks


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Golfbuddy45 said:


> I see what you are saying Rick. Thanks


You're quite welcome. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me, and should be an easy fix in the right hands.

Rick


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Several new Martin Savanahs had that problem at the local shop. The shop sent them back, Martin replaced them w new bows.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> What I was thinking. If it's an endless loop, you can make them smaller by serving them up some more. If it's a flemish twist, you can do the same by redoing the twist...


I bring my longbow to a string maker and he makes Flemish strings to fit nice and tight into the nock grooves, problem solved. (Though flemish stretch more than most and do not last as long as Dacron or fast flight, I prefer the heft and quietness of the bow with Flemish strings. Once made, have the string maker install a nock serving in the string, so you can do away with brass nocks too.


----------

